# glucosamine chondroitin



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Where do you buy yours? I get it at Trader Joe's, and was wondering if there is a better option. thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

walmart, altho I use MSM w/glucosamine no chondroitan, the chondroitan used to give my older girl an upset stomache


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Study says glucosamine and chondroitin are useless - Akron supplement | Examiner.com


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Study was on humans.

I don't think there is a placebo effect for dogs either. If I give my dog a supplement with glucosamine & chondroitin in it and I can see my dog does better on it then I will use that product.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it works. When my Lugar was living and was dealing with arthritis from an ACL injury that happened when he was 5, I had a vet in Hawaii who gave him a shot of Glucosamine/Chrondroitin for a few weeks when his knee would flair up. It really made a difference with him. That vet told me they give that same shot to horses. (?)

I am no expert but it works for me, too! I am 52 and I have been running 15-20 miles plus per week since I was 13 and I take it daily. Can't complain about any arthritis, knee injuries, etc. here.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Cosamin DS at Costco.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's a no brainer that it works, and many studies show it does. The studies that show there is no benefit are flawed studies.

I also use the Cosamin DS from Costco here.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I use cosequin DS as a glucosamine supplement... well, lucy uses it. I always get it from entirelypets.com. They seem to have the best prices on the internet that I can find.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been using the trader joes product. It has 250mg glucosamine and 200mg chondroiten. it is $10 for 100 tablets. I think it is a good deal and will continue to use it. I noticed a difference in her joints, she has fewer limping episodes since I have had her on it. Of course, I have her lyme disease in check too, which is helping a great deal.


----------



## williammorris (Jan 5, 2011)

I use this one by naturvet- but to be honest they have so many different types of glucosamine-condroitin/MSM that I am not sure if I am buying the best for my aging molly.

Senior Hip and Joint Tablets (40) - Joint Health - NaturVet for Dogs and Cats natural dogs

It does seem to help, she appears to be more comfortable, I suppose I could take her off it to see if it really is helping but I couldn't put her through that just to satisfy my curiosity. I just went for the one that siad it was for older dogs.

If anyone is familiar with the range I would be grateful for any advice.

WM

BTW the site is a UK site but I know that the prices on your site of the pond are *much* better- especially given thaat sales tax here went up to 20% this week!!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

i get my fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin from Costco the kirkland brand.

I have no doubt that it works I know two dogs that have hip issues (one was my 17 year old and the other is my best friends Pit Bull) both have improved in movement immensely. When my 17 year old was alive he got one pill once a day within a couple days he was walking much better, I think the only reason why he lasted as long as he did was because of the pills.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

As stated before, if you give a dog the glucosamine, and he/she appears to be doing better, it cannot be a placebo effect since the dog doesnt know what your giving it or why. My dog takes 2 glucosamine chondroitin's daily. He was on a triple strength pill 1 time daily and we unintentionally bought regular strength pills and didnt notice for quite awhile until he began having trouble getting up. We then realized and upped it to 2 regulars instead of 1. It took awhile but he is doing better everyday. We get ours from CVS or Rite aid, we buy them when they are on sale, like buy one get one half off.


----------

